# searching for a phrase?



## jalexander (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't figure out how to do this, so any help would be much appreciated

How do I search for a phrase on the bbs.. I'm trying to search for "platinum plus"... When I put it in quotes (like I would on google), I get no results (highly unlikely) and when I do it without quotes, "plus" is ingored as too common a word

Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 30, 2007)

I tried with "platinum plus" which returned nothing, tried platinum+plus which ignored the plus and platinum plus which ignored the plus. 

I'm at a loss.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 30, 2007)

Try adding another key word


Richard


----------



## jalexander (Apr 30, 2007)

doesnt seem to work either - the "plus" always seems to get filtered out


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 30, 2007)

When you search for _platinum +plus_, notice following the search, the dark blue banner at the top of the results, that says, The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search: plus.


----------



## jalexander (Apr 30, 2007)

understood, but there has to be a way to search for a phrase..no?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

The text search capabilities of the vBulletin software we use for the bbs is better than the UBB software we used to use, but it is still a bit on the lame side.


----------



## CarolF (May 1, 2007)

I've been trying to do phrase searches without any luck too.


----------



## jalexander (May 1, 2007)

*Ah Hah!*

try typing the exact phrase as follows into google - replace "platinum plus "with anything you want

"platinum plus"  site:tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2007)

glad you mentioned this...I had just recently setup the TUGBBS to be indexed into google last month!


----------



## intromaster (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah, searching on this site sucks!

you cant even search for a phrase!! 

it's frustrating.


----------

